# jebao/jecod crossflow - CP25



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Any local owners have experience with jebao/jecod crossflow CP25? RC is loaded with CP40 issues, however does the CP25 suffer the same issues? Since its release I avoided them initially as first production run anything is going to be buggy. Fish street lists it as version 3, with no change log. Anyway I'll have it soon (common DHL) and post a review after 2 months of owning it.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

*This is a V3 unit from Fish Street*

First unit arrived, Christmas eve pick up at Canada post. Happy as a clam, took this home and installed it. Within minutes it made a horrible noise, came to a halt and warning light flashing. Great.... write an email to Fish street, they offer to send out a replacement unit asap. Initially shipping was 3 business days with DHL from China to Canada. Replacement unit came via China post express, took about 10 business days from china. Yay finally a working unit!

30+ Days later...

How does it perform? Very well, It puts flow in all areas of my tank(24"x20"x9) while maintaining quiet operation. Currently running in reverse @ half power in wave mode. Forward speed at 1st power level is automatic rescape in my tank  All the modes work perfect with the exception of "feed mode". Within 1 of 15 button presses of feed mode button, it will glitch for 3min pause instead of the normal 10min pause and go back to normal operation. I've tried this with the original supplied controller and the new controller provided with the replacement, it happens on both. Other than the feed mode woes, it's been very good!

Build quality? The plastic used in the pump and propeller assembly feel quite durable. It's gone through a few rebuild sessions already without issue. The magnet mount supplied is very strong, be extra cautious when placing this on the tank. Last thing you need is to smack the magnets against your glass 

Final thoughts? Would I buy another CP25 again? Nope, you get what you pay for and have to live with the minor quirks. It'll likely get fixed in another hardware revision based on the jebao/jecod track record. Come out with a new model and leave the old ones in the dust... I've owned the Jebao RW4 and RW8, both never had a feed mode problem, but notorious for slowing down over time. Now there is a wireless module "Aqualink T1" it may rectify the feed mode issue. But I won't do it as the standard controller is sufficient for my needs. Any questions feel free to comment

***UPDATE MAY 31/17* - CP25 no longer responsive. Gave up after multiple tries to get it back online, will be replacing with a single Coralbox QP-5

Here it is in 9" of water


----------

